# Why is everyone out of HCG?



## buttdart (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought hcg would be the easiest piece of my cycle to grab? That is no longer the case. It seems like everyone is out?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 2, 2014)

I think the popularity of this stupid HCG diet took a toll on stocks.
The trend is fading away though so I think the situation will return to normal soon.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2014)

Hcg is still available but the prices from alot of sources sources have increased to the point of making it pointless to sell because there is no profit margin. Prices need to come back down to make it worth selling


----------



## vineary2242 (Oct 2, 2014)

Domestic or foreign???  I've not seen a problem with supply levels.   But I use foreign and send it in.


----------



## buttdart (Oct 2, 2014)

I have mainly been looking domestic.  I guess I will try to see what international source to move onto.  The t/a is what I was trying to avoid.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2014)

The t/a is just part of the deal with foriegn orders. You should always order a month before you actually need it to give them time to get it to you. The shitty part is having anything shipped from there to here as it always has to go througj customs first. Something small they normally dont give a shit but a lot of people get nabbed up theough the shipping aspect


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2014)

Ps...you know you can use clomid instead of hcg right?


----------



## jSalud (Oct 2, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ps...you know you can use clomid instead of hcg right?



I've heard that before but clomid turns my face and chest into moon craters.  Would Torem work as well?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 2, 2014)

Ask BVS about some HCG...he gets it dirt cheap lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 2, 2014)

jSalud said:


> I've heard that before but clomid turns my face and chest into moon craters.  Would Torem work as well?



Clomid and torem won't substitute for HCG. HCG is a LH analog whereas the other two are not.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 2, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Clomid and torem won't substitute for HCG. HCG is a LH analog whereas the other two are not.


So hcg work better during cycle and clomid for restart?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> So hcg work better during cycle and clomid for restart?



You can take HCG in smaller amounts throughout a cycle, which is the more new school way of doing things, or blast it at the end of the cycle before starting SERMS (Clomid/Nolva/Torem), which is the old school way.

Personally, I'll run HCG in low doses on cruise, but not blast.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> So hcg work better during cycle and clomid for restart?



Basically what DYS said. HCG is an analog of LH so in the body it acts exactly like LH would while not being LH. You'd take it on cycle since LH keeps the Leydig cells in the testes stimulated and responsive to LH. Without it the testes shrink and take longer to recover since they're not able to produce endogenous test while atrophied. Also, the P450scc enzyme levels which is chiefly responsible for sex hormones as well as many other hormones is directly correlated to LH levels. HCG will keep this pathway operating while you're shutdown from a cycle or TRT. 


Clomid acts as an estrogen receptor antagonist in the hypothalamus which inhibits negative feedback on gonadotropin release. You take it as part of PCT since it will stimulate the hypothalamus to produce GNRH and from there LH. Some people take it on cycle to keep the HPTA functioning but it's not a strong enough signal to overcome HPTA shutdown while on gear.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh get all scientific and shit doc lol clomid will keep your nuts big on a cycle...and lets face it thats what most people use hcg for. I personally think hcg is over rated for myself that is. I ran both dr scally and Dr crisler restart protocols...they didnt do much for my natty test production. Hcg also makes it hard for me to control my estrogen while on a cycle so I dont use it. This is just my experience with it guys so dont take it as how it works for everyone because everyone is different. 

When I was trying to get my girl pregnant I used clomid while on my trt and it got the job done. Fsh is the main signal in spermatogenisis. Yes lh plays a part to but not like fsh which clomid boosts...hence why females take clomid when they have a hard time getting pregnant. Clomid might be the old school way of doing things but that doesnt mean it doesnt work


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Oh get all scientific and shit doc lol clomid will keep your nuts big on a cycle...and lets face it thats what most people use hcg for. I personally think hcg is over rated for myself that is. I ran both dr scally and Dr crisler restart protocols...they didnt do much for my natty test production. Hcg also makes it hard for me to control my estrogen while on a cycle so I dont use it. This is just my experience with it guys so dont take it as how it works for everyone because everyone is different.
> 
> When I was trying to get my girl pregnant I used clomid while on my trt and it got the job done. Fsh is the main signal in spermatogenisis. Yes lh plays a part to but not like fsh which clomid boosts...hence why females take clomid when they have a hard time getting pregnant. Clomid might be the old school way of doing things but that doesnt mean it doesnt work



I've used clomid on long cycles to boost my nuts. I think just 25mg EOD for a couple weeks did the trick.

I also don't like dealing with HCG on blast because of estrogen issues.


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 2, 2014)

Just be careful where you get the stuff bc there is a lot of bullshit out there


----------

